# Why doesnt anyone make a great looking MTB shoe?!?!



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Yes there are probably a few out there...but I simply want what looks like an athletic shoe or close to it with all the qualities that make a good MTB shoe. Now they look like Golf Shoes, adult baby shoes, Dress shoes, Clown shoes, Bowling shoes...but no basic athletic shoe...Why?!?!? Adidas USED to make one before they took over Five Ten. I'd even go for the basic Vans with a stiff and grippy sole and sturdy build. I just find it almost laughable that all these shoes look well mostly ridiculous. I personally use the Five Ten Trailcross. Am I the only one that sees this?

Here are some examples....


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Stylish and bike specific. There you go. 🤘 🤘 🤘


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

vikb said:


> Stylish and bike specific. There you go. 🤘 🤘 🤘


Haha!!! My point....Everything BUT a Nike, Adidas, or Puma athletic shoe that is MTB specific.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's your opportunity!

Adidas makes the sleuth, which looks like an Adidas, but sucks to ride in


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I rather like the look of MTB shoes. Maybe not the XC-UCI Sidi's, but I think the 1st, 3rd, 5th, 6th, 8th pics are cool. Especially the 1st and 8th ones. I like those.

It's a sport-specific piece of equipment, why does it need to look like a geriatric New Balance 990 walker?

FWIW, my Specialized Rime shoes look like grey hiking shoes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

What exactly is an "athletic shoe?" Do you mean running shoe?


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Nat said:


> What exactly is an "athletic shoe?" Do you mean running shoe?


well its a general rant and observation thats tongue in cheek so please dont take it that seriously but something that looks sporty and is functional. It took me a long time to find what I thought was decent but i have many athletic Adidas, Puma and Nike shoes that are so much more visually appealing (to me). And no i dont want new balance bike shoes lol. These are what Adidas used to make...and those look more "athletic" to me.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Think XC shoes look the way they do is probably because that specific design works best for pedaling and foot support.

I'm not too terribly fond of the looks of these...but I got them on closeout so I didn't have a choice on color...but dammit...they're some good shoes.










My shuttle and bike park shoes.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

You’re right. Helmets too


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jrhone said:


> well its a general rant and observation thats tongue in cheek so please dont take it that seriously but something that looks sporty and is functional. It took me a long time to find what I thought was decent but i have many athletic Adidas, Puma and Nike shoes that are so much more visually appealing (to me). And no i dont want new balance bike shoes lol. These are what Adidas used to make...and those look more "athletic" to me.


Do you like the looks of these?


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Nat said:


> Do you like the looks of these?


Not bad.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

Yes, I use these. They are great!









ALTAMA OTB MARITIME ASSAULT MID TACTICAL BOOTS 333051 / BLACK MULTICAM


ALTAMA OTB MARITIME ASSAULT MID TACTICAL BOOTS 333051 / BLACK MULTICAM




gearworldzretail.com


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Giro Privateer









You wanted a basic athletic shoe? Looks like a baseball cleat before players started getting shoe deals. Everything you need, nothing you don't.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think peeps should focus on your riding and not the shoes, 'cuz no one really gives a 
crap about your shoes, and if they did, I'd lose them folks....

man, so vain, and trivial to worry about mtb shoes

you wanna come up to me and talk about MY shoes ? bright red specialized sworks recon ?









you have to catch up to me first...good luck


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm 53. My family has 100% diabetes except for me. Saw my dad this summer and I was wearing a pair of 510s. He asked me why I was wearing diabetes shoes from Walmart. He does not have that kind of sense of humor.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a pair of 5.10 high top impacts. Great shoe for winter riding in the snow. They look absolutely ridiculous. Not a fan of the normal 5.10 skate look either. The trailcross is probably the best of the ugly shoes


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

All non- spd shoes are terribly ugly/goofy. Anything Louis Garneau is ugly (shoes, helmets, gloves). Sidis usually look pretty nice but the prices are outrageous. I feel like their quality is not as good as it was 20 years ago. Weird bike socks (argyle!) are awful, espeically as they go higher up the leg. I'd rather get ticks, cuts, and poison ivy than wear my bike socks up on my calves. I think these might be my next pair of shoes:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a recurring nightmare where I picture a huge mountain of finger shoes in a landfill in some poor state/nation. Phew, those things were terrible but people really loved them there for a minute. Same thing with Ugg boots...how many of those are sitting at the bottom of the Mariana Trench?

Crocs, like sweatpants, should not be worn off of one's property. 
*sweatpants are okay if you are playing sports, on your way to play sports, or heading home after playing sports...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Crocs are awesome camp shoes for backpacking. Only use I have for them


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have some Specialized Mtb Comp shoes I got on closeout a few years ago that are still going strong. $50 (~$300) and the most comfortable cycling shoes I've ever worn, road or mtb/gravel. One Boa, two Velcro.

Also have some PI Gravel X shoes that I love the look of, but they're not all that comfortable and I fear they won't be very durable. One Boa dial though, so pretty slick putting them on/getting them off.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 9, 2011)

dysfunction said:


> Crocs are awesome camp shoes for backpacking. Only use I have for them


Well, your campsite is essentially your home/property for the duration of your stay

I have a pair, which I found. They're great for yard shoes and walking to the compost in the way back because I have two dogs...MUCH easier to clean off, should I have a misstep, than some sneakers with a crazy sole pattern.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. What's the point of cool looking shoes when we're wearing fluorescent pajamas and sunglasses even Kenny Powers would find obnoxious.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Why do I have 90's MBA covers flashing through my head now.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

The real question is why doesn't anyone make a cool looking fanny pack? Oh wait...


----------



## MudderNutter (Oct 23, 2014)

I look great in every shoe I wear.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Holding out for cowboy boots with SPD cleats.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

make these spuds


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I think most cycling shoes look ridiculous, but I also think most cycling jerseys look ridiculous and feel gross to wear. To each their own...

I've sort of given up on finding regular looking decent performing clipless shoes, so I just settle for something reasonably stiff that hikes ok, isn't a fortune, and that doesn't look like a clown shoe.

Recently, that led to the Bontrager Foray from an REI garage sale.


----------



## seitenryu (Oct 15, 2009)

Trailcross LT look pretty good, basically a stiffer sole trail running shoe. The grey or black versions don't look too flashy. I have the same opinion generally, that most athletic shoes shout at you with their looks. Flats only for me too, so I use Chrome Peshka shoes, but they suck offroad.


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

I am using FiveTen Trailcross HTs now. I was just thinking will I do something different when these wear out? Then i realized they either looked like ballet shoes, spats, clown shoes or adult sized baby shoes. I was just wondering why is that 90% of the choices out there? BMX shoes? Much different selection. Why not this with a MTB sole?!?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not sure they'd provide enough structure. I could be surprised, but they look way too casual and floppy.


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

Strange. I think running shoes look absolutely ridiculous, unless of course you're running. Pair them with some blue denim for that perfect "I'm 45 and kewl" look. 

Now some clean boots with a goodyear stitched sole with 510 rubber that can be replaced...

Etnies make the semenuk shoe which is as incognito as a stiff sole riding shoe gets. Any of the vans wafflecup sole pro models are also half decent. 

But why does it even matter?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Vans used to make SPD shoes, I had a pair of these but somehow lost them in the process of moving from Scotland to Canada:


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

I really want to hate vans. They trade on so much history and brand cache, their shoes fall apart with a few months of any actual use, and they cost way too much. Additionally, they tend to limit the selection of the pro versions, while having a billion different versions of the basic models. 

But that combination of the flexy sole, harder rubber, the pro-model cushion insole, and waffle tread make them feel pretty much perfect for skate/bmx. 
And for some reason the sk8-hi looks 'right' 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

fuzz_muffin said:


> I really want to hate vans.


I had these like... 18/19 years ago. From how I remember (probably rose tinted) the sole was stiff but they were heavy as F... and I could never get them tight enough.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

jrhone said:


> I am using FiveTen Trailcross HTs now. I was just thinking will I do something different when these wear out? Then i realized they either looked like ballet shoes, spats, clown shoes or adult sized baby shoes. I was just wondering why is that 90% of the choices out there? BMX shoes? Much different selection. Why not this with a MTB sole?!?



Vans made a MTB flat shoe called the gravel. Sticky rubber, classic looks. It didn't sell well I guess.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

these









oh ... that's right..... they don't make them anymore


----------



## Blue Dot Trail (May 30, 2018)

Vast majority of MTB shoes are ill fitting and hideous to look at. The thought of having to find a new pair fills me with dread.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

Blue Dot Trail said:


> Vast majority of MTB shoes are ill fitting and hideous to look at. The thought of having to find a new pair fills me with dread.


Completely agree. Ive settled on Pearl Izumi full lace up shoes. x alp peak, or x road fuel type look/feel the best for me. Most look like hideous golf shoes from 20 years ago. Anything Velcro seems really cheap to me as well.


----------



## jeffr425 (Nov 30, 2021)

I just want a Jordan 1 low with XDR tread. Why can't I have that. All MTB shoes are ugly.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Personally I try to buy a shoe that doesn’t clash with my bike but at the end of the day I don’t care as long as it’s comfortable. These look good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

DrDon said:


> Personally I try to buy a shoe that doesn’t clash with my bike but at the end of the day I don’t care as long as it’s comfortable. These look good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Those look like they'd work really well with grandpa's cardigan, fedora, and cane.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

spaightlabs said:


> Holding out for cowboy boots with SPD cleats.


Girl I know put some cleats on her cowgirl boots


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Scott O said:


> Those look like they'd work really well with grandpa's cardigan, fedora, and cane.


Well, my daughter keeps telling me I’m old……..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan75r (Oct 7, 2021)

jrhone said:


> well its a general rant and observation thats tongue in cheek so please dont take it that seriously but something that looks sporty and is functional. It took me a long time to find what I thought was decent but i have many athletic Adidas, Puma and Nike shoes that are so much more visually appealing (to me). And no i dont want new balance bike shoes lol. These are what Adidas used to make...and those look more "athletic" to me.


Those look like hiking shoes to me lol


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

jrhone said:


> Yes there are probably a few out there...but I simply want what looks like an athletic shoe or close to it with all the qualities that make a good MTB shoe. Now they look like Golf Shoes, adult baby shoes, Dress shoes, Clown shoes, Bowling shoes...but no basic athletic shoe...Why?!?!? Adidas USED to make one before they took over Five Ten. I'd even go for the basic Vans with a stiff and grippy sole and sturdy build. I just find it almost laughable that all these shoes look well mostly ridiculous. I personally use the Five Ten Trailcross. Am I the only one that sees this?
> 
> Here are some examples....


I kinda like how MTB shoes look, and even some of the pics you posted are kinda cool looking. I don't want my MTB shoes looking like my running shoes. It's closer to a skate shoe look or athletic cleat, which is what they are. Currently wear 5/10s and like em a lot.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Dan75r said:


> Those look like hiking shoes to me lol


They look like basketball referee shoes to me.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

fuzz_muffin said:


> I really want to hate vans. They trade on so much history and brand cache, their shoes fall apart with a few months of any actual use, and they cost way too much. Additionally, they tend to limit the selection of the pro versions, while having a billion different versions of the basic models.
> 
> But that combination of the flexy sole, harder rubber, the pro-model cushion insole, and waffle tread make them feel pretty much perfect for skate/bmx.
> And for some reason the sk8-hi looks 'right'
> ...


Vans quality really deteriorated starting about 15 years ago and their prices have gone up significantly in the past few. You used to get a year outta then with heavy use, and now you're lucky if you can get through the summer without putting a hole in them.


----------



## shwndh (Nov 20, 2004)

What's wrong with this?


----------

